# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Սեռական կյանք, ինտիմ անկյուն >  Հասարակաց տների օրինականացում

## Գաղթական

Պոռնկությունը դա մի երևույթ է, որ եղել է ու կմնա միշտ և ամենուր:

Հայաստանում ու մասնավորապես Երևանում բոլորին քաջ հայտնի էին ընդհատակյա հասարակաց տներն ու պոռնիկների կուտակման վայրերը:

Սրանից անմասն չէր նաև ոստիկանությունը, ում հովանավորության ներքո էլ իրենց գոյությունն էին պաշտպանում նման վայրերը:

Չնայած մեծ դժվարությամբ եմ պատկերացնում, թե ինչպես է այդ «հովանավորչությունը» շարունակվելու նոր իշխանության օրոք, երբ իսկապես հաջողվի կաշառակերության դեմ պայքարը:

Մյուս կողմից էլ հիմա Երևանում ինտիմ սպասարկման նոր տեսակի վայրեր են տարածվել՝ հանձինս այսպես կոչված մերսման սրահների:
ՈՒ նորից սրանց մուտքը բաց է նույնիսկ օրը ցերեկով:

Բայց էս ամենի բարոյական կողմից զատ կա մի այլ շատ կարևոր խնդիր՝ առողջականը:
Հայտնի չէ, թե այս բնագավառում զբաղված գիշերային թիթեռնիկներն ինչ հաճախականությամբ են ստուգվում դիսպանսերում ու արդյոք ստուգվում են ընդհանրապես:
Էլ չխոսանք սանիտարա-հիգիենիկ պայմանների ու պահպանակների առկայության մասին:

Մի ժամանակ, երբ կազինոները սկսեցին վերածվել հանրայօն չարիքի, որոշում կայացվեց այդ ամենը դուրս բերել Երևան քաղաքից ու կենտրոնացնել հայաստանյան Լաս-Վեգաս Փարաքարում:
Իսկ ի՞նչ կլինի, եթե վերը նշված բնագավառն էլ օրինականացնեն, դուրս բերեն բնակելի տարամքներից՝ կենտրոնացնելով մեկ տեղ (բարեր, հյուրանոցներ, հասարակաց տներ, սաունաներ և այլն առկայությամբ), որտեղ էլ ամեն սանիտարա-հիգիենիկ և մնացած ամեն ինչ կլինի խիստ հսկողության ներքո:

----------

Cassiopeia (26.06.2018), Gayl (25.06.2018), ivy (25.06.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հայաստանում մարմնավաճառությամբ զբաղվողները պարբերաբար ստուգվում են։ Ոստիկանությունը պարբերաբար բոլորին հավաքում ու տանում ա հերթապահ մաշկավեներաբանի մոտ։ Չգիտեմ՝ ինչքանով ա արդյունավետ, ու ինչ են անում, երբ վարակ ա հայտնաբերվում։
Ամեն դեպքում, երկու ձեռքով կողմ եմ մարմնավաճառությունն օրինական դաշտ տեղափոխելուն, որտեղ ոչ միայն թե՛ սեքս֊աշխատողի, թե՛ հաճախորդի առողջությունը չի վտանգվի, և թե՛ եկամուտը կհարկվի։

----------

Alphaone (26.06.2018), Cassiopeia (26.06.2018), ivy (25.06.2018), Ծլնգ (25.06.2018)

----------


## Gayl

Միանշանակ կողմ եմ:

----------

Life (25.06.2018)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Նիկոլն էս հարցով ի՞նչ ա ասել... մի բան անելու ա՞...

----------


## Շինարար

Մարմնավաճառության օրինականացմանը կողմ եմ բայց առանց հասարակաց տների թող անհատ ձեռներեցության կարգի լինի բայց ոչ թե ինչ որ շահագործողներ փայ մտնեն այլոց աշխատանքի մեջ։ Թող պետականորեն անվճար պարտադիր պարբերական ստուգումներ անցնեն անվճար վակցինաներ և այլն ու անհատ ձեռներեցությամբ զբաղվեն։

----------

Ծլնգ (26.06.2018)

----------


## Gayl

Հասարակաց տուն չլինելու դեպքում էլի կամ փողոցում են կամգնելու կամ էլ տանն են գործ անելու: Օրինակ տանից դուրս ես գալիս մեկ էլ տենում ես հարևանի կլիենտները հերթի մեջ շարված են կամ էլ սաղ գիշեր տնքոցներից չես կարում քնես:ճճճ

----------

Գաղթական (26.06.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Նիկոլն էս հարցով ի՞նչ ա ասել... մի բան անելու ա՞...


Ասելա ով մարմնավաճառի մոտ գնաց պուպուլը ԱԱԾ-ն կտրելույա:

----------

LisBeth (27.06.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Հասարակաց տուն չլինելու դեպքում էլի կամ փողոցում են կամգնելու կամ էլ տանն են գործ անելու: Օրինակ տանից դուրս ես գալիս մեկ էլ տենում ես հարևանի կլիենտները հերթի մեջ շարված են կամ էլ սաղ գիշեր տնքոցներից չես կարում քնես:ճճճ


Ասենք որ բժիշկներին թույլատրում ես իրենց անձնական պրակտիկան բացեն, առավոտյան կարող ա դուրս գաս տեսնե՞ս հարևան բժիշկի բնակարանի դիմացը թոփալ կամ շիզոֆրենիկ մարդկանց հերթ ա, ամբողջ օրվա ընթացքում էլ հիվանդների տնքոց ա այդ հարևան բնակարանից գալի՞ս։

Եթե թույլատրվի սեքսի ծառայողերի անհատ ձեռներեցությունը, ապա կկազմակերպվեն նաև այդ ձեռներեցներին «օֆիսային ծառայություններ» տրամդրող ընկերություններ։ Ասենք ոնց որ անհատ բժիշկը կարող է իր պրակտիկան տանել հատուկ բժշկական շենքեր, որտեղ տարբեր բժիշկներ օֆիսներ են վարձում, ու ասենք ընդհանուր լաբորատոր ծառայություններից են օգտվում։ Նույն ձևի էլ թող լինի սաունա-մաունայով շենք, բայց սեքսի ծառայություներ մատակարարողներն իրենք իրենց կլիենտուրան հավաքեն ու այդ սաունայով ու մնացած ամեն ինչով շենքում սենյակ վարձեն, որտեղ և կլիենտներին կսպասարկեն․․․ կոպիտ ասաց դրսից էլի հասարակաց տան տպավորություն կլինի, բայց վերջնական սպառողին ծառայություններ մատակարորողը կլինի անհատ ձեռներեցը, ոչ թե սուտինյորի վրա աշխատող մարմնավաճառը։ Կարծում եմ սենց ավելի «առողջ» կլինի, քան եթե կլիենտուրան մեկը հավաքի, իսկ անկողնում պառկողը ուրիշը լինի․․․

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (26.06.2018), Նաիրուհի (26.06.2018), Շինարար (26.06.2018)

----------


## Շինարար

Մի խոսքով կարանք օրենսդրական նախաձեռնությամբ հանդես գանք

----------

Ծլնգ (26.06.2018)

----------


## Chuk

Հայաստանում հասարակաց տները վաղուց օրինական են՝ ի դեմս մերսման սրահների :ճ

----------


## Chuk

Ես կողմ եմ: Բայց առաջնային խնդիրը մարիխուանայի լեգալացումն ա: Էս երկու օրենքը միաժամանակ չի կարելի անել, աղմուկը մեծ կլինի: Պետք ա հերթով անել: Սկզբից մարիխուանայի լեգալացումը, հետո սա:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (26.06.2018), Անվերնագիր (26.06.2018), Ծլնգ (26.06.2018), Շինարար (26.06.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես կողմ եմ: Բայց առաջնային խնդիրը մարիխուանայի լեգալացումն ա: Էս երկու օրենքը միաժամանակ չի կարելի անել, աղմուկը մեծ կլինի: Պետք ա հերթով անել: Սկզբից մարիխուանայի լեգալացումը, հետո սա:


Դե մարիխուանան հաստատ կանցկացնեն։ Բացառիկ մի հարց ա, որտեղ ընդդիմությունն ու իշխանությունը համակարծիք են։

----------


## Chuk

> Դե մարիխուանան հաստատ կանցկացնեն։ Բացառիկ մի հարց ա, որտեղ ընդդիմությունն ու իշխանությունը համակարծիք են։


Հըը: Իշխանությունը ռիսկ չի անում էդ թեման բարձրացնի, դեռ ընդդիմադիր, բայց արդեն ԱԺ-ում եղած ժամանակ էլ ռիսկ չէին անում, մինչ ընտրություններն էին խոսում: Ընդդիմացողներն էլ չափազանց շատ են:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (26.06.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հըը: Իշխանությունը ռիսկ չի անում էդ թեման բարձրացնի, դեռ ընդդիմադիր, բայց արդեն ԱԺ-ում եղած ժամանակ էլ ռիսկ չէին անում, մինչ ընտրություններն էին խոսում: Ընդդիմացողներն էլ չափազանց շատ են:


Հաստատ կանցնի։ Դաշնակները կողմ են քվեարկելու։

----------


## Chuk

> Հաստատ կանցնի։ Դաշնակները կողմ են քվեարկելու։


Ես կամ հումորը չհասկացա, եթե հումոր ա, կամ էլ ինչ-որ ինֆոյի չեմ տիրապետում, եթե լուրջ ա  :Think:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Չէ չհամաձայնվեցի: Սա մի տեսակ ուրիշ երևույթ է: Դու փող ես տալիս, որ քեզ ժպտան, հետդ սիրալիր լինեն և այլն: Դու ուզում ես ապրես էն ինչը պիտի վաստակես առանց փողի: 
> Ոմց որ ընկերուհի ունենաս ու իմանաս, որ փողի համար ա հետդ:ճճճ


Ժպտալու համար չի, արդեն գրել էի՝ հետդ զրուցում ա տարբեր թեմաներից, զարգացած ա, խելացի, հումորով և այլն, կարաք միասին ֆիլմ նայեք, քննարկեք և այլն։ Սա ժամով ծառայություն ա, ոչ թե մշտնջենական ընկերուհի։
Քո արժանիքների համար չի հետդ ու քեզ չի գովերգում, քեզ զբաղեցնում ա։ Նույնն ա, որ ասես՝ հոգեբանի մոտ եմ գնացել, ահագին օգտակար էր հետը զրուցելը, բայց այ որ վերջում փող վերցրեց, արժանիքներս նվաստացան։

----------


## Gayl

> Ժպտալու համար չի, արդեն գրել էի՝ հետդ զրուցում ա տարբեր թեմաներից, զարգացած ա, խելացի, հումորով և այլն, կարաք միասին ֆիլմ նայեք, քննարկեք և այլն։ Սա ժամով ծառայություն ա, ոչ թե մշտնջենական ընկերուհի։
> Քո արժանիքների համար չի հետդ ու քեզ չի գովերգում, քեզ զբաղեցնում ա։ Նույնն ա, որ ասես՝ հոգեբանի մոտ եմ գնացել, ահագին օգտակար էր հետը զրուցելը, բայց այ որ վերջում փող վերցրեց, արժանիքներս նվաստացան։


Հոգեբանը բժիշկ ա: Եթե գնում ես հոգեբանի մոտ ուրեմն պոտենցիալ հիվանդ ես: 
Դե նենց չի ընկերուհի ես ունենում, որ քեզ գովերգի: Այսինքն էդ տղամարդիկ սեքսից զատ կարչք ունեն կնոջ հետ շփման ու էնպիսի շփման որից բավականություն կստանան:

----------


## Ծլնգ

> կարող ես սա էլ համարել հոգևոր մակարդակում մաստուրբացիայի անալոգ


Սա շատ դեպքերում լավ բիզնես ներդրում ա․․․ ասենք ֆորմալ ճաշկերույթի են հրավիրում, որի շնորհիվ կարող ա մի բազմամիլիոն պայմանագիր կնքես, ու այդ ճաշկերույթին բոլորը իրենց +1 ձևաչափով պիտի գան, իսկ դու դրանից չունես ինչ-ինչ պատճառներով։ Դրա համար այսպիսի ծառայության մեջ ես ներդրվում, որ էսքորտդ իր զարգացվածությամբ ու սրամտությամբ դյութի բիզնես մագնատներին ու նրանց կանանց, քեզ էլ ավելի տրամարող հայացքով նայեն․․․

Չնայած բիզնես հաջողություններն էլ են մաստուրբացիայի տեսակ, նենց որ դու էլ ես ճիշտ։

----------

Գաղթական (29.06.2018)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Հոգեբանը բժիշկ ա: Եթե գնում ես հոգեբանի մոտ ուրեմն պոտենցիալ հիվանդ ես: 
> Դե նենց չի ընկերուհի ես ունենում, որ քեզ գովերգի: Այսինքն էդ տղամարդիկ սեքսից զատ կարչք ունեն կնոջ հետ շփման ու էնպիսի շփման որից բավականություն կստանան:


Է հա, կարիք ունեն սեքսից զատ կամ սեքսի հետ միասին ավելի ուրիշ ոլորտի շփման էլ, ինչ կա որ։
Ի դեպ, հոգեբանի մոտ պարտադիր  հիվանդները չեն գնում, հոգեբույժի մոտ են հիվանդները գնում, իսկ հոգեբանի մոտ առողջ մարդն էլ կարող ա գնա, որ որոշ հոգեբանական հարցերի հետ կապված խորհրդի կարիք ունի։

Ի դեպ, մի բան էլ ասեմ սրա հետ կապված․ 



> Ոմց որ ընկերուհի ունենաս ու իմանաս, որ փողի համար ա հետդ:ճճճ


Հարուստ տղամարդկանցից շատերը լավ էլ գիտեն, թե ինչի համար են իրենց ընկերուհներն իրանց հետ, թեև չեն բարձրաձայնում։ Ուղղակի էդ տղամարդկանցից շատերը հոգու խորքում կամ ոչ շատ խորքում համարում են, որ փողն էլ ա արժանիք, այսինքն էն, որ իրանք կարողացել են փողի տեր դառնալ, արդեն, ըստ իրենց, խոսում ա ինչ-որ թափով արժանիքների մասին՝ ի տարբերություն "չբաշարողների", ու իրենք ոչ միայն դեմ չեն, որ կանայք հավանեն իրենց էդ փողի արժանիքի համար, այլև հենց դրա համար էլ /նաև/ հարստանում են։

----------

Գաղթական (29.06.2018)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Սա շատ դեպքերում լավ բիզնես ներդրում ա․․․ ասենք ֆորմալ ճաշկերույթի են հրավիրում, որի շնորհիվ կարող ա մի բազմամիլիոն պայմանագիր կնքես, ու այդ ճաշկերույթին բոլորը իրենց +1 ձևաչափով պիտի գան, իսկ դու դրանից չունես ինչ-ինչ պատճառներով։ Դրա համար այսպիսի ծառայության մեջ ես ներդրվում, որ էսքորտդ իր զարգացվածությամբ ու սրամտությամբ դյութի բիզնես մագնատներին ու նրանց կանանց, քեզ էլ ավելի տրամարող հայացքով նայեն․․․
> ։


Տենց տեղերի համար էլ են վարձում, ի դեպ։

----------


## Gayl

> Է հա, կարիք ունեն սեքսից զատ կամ սեքսի հետ միասին ավելի ուրիշ ոլորտի շփման էլ, ինչ կա որ։
> Ի դեպ, հոգեբանի մոտ պարտադիր  հիվանդները չեն գնում, հոգեբույժի մոտ են հիվանդները գնում, իսկ հոգեբանի մոտ առողջ մարդն էլ կարող ա գնա, որ որոշ հոգեբանական հարցերի հետ կապված խորհրդի կարիք ունի։
> 
> Ի դեպ, մի բան էլ ասեմ սրա հետ կապված․ 
> 
> 
> Հարուստ տղամարդկանցից շատերը լավ էլ գիտեն, թե ինչի համար են իրենց ընկերուհներն իրանց հետ, թեև չեն բարձրաձայնում։ Ուղղակի էդ տղամարդկանցից շատերը հոգու խորքում կամ ոչ շատ խորքում համարում են, որ փողն էլ ա արժանիք, այսինքն էն, որ իրանք կարողացել են փողի տեր դառնալ, արդեն, ըստ իրենց, խոսում ա ինչ-որ թափով արժանիքների մասին՝ ի տարբերություն "չբաշարողների", ու իրենք ոչ միայն դեմ չեն, որ կանայք հավանեն իրենց էդ փողի արժանիքի համար, այլև հենց դրա համար էլ /նաև/ հարստանում են։


Այո ոմանք գիտեն որ աղջիկը փողի համար ա հետդ շփվում, բայց դա շատերին ձեռ ա տալիս, նայած թե ինչ են ուզում աղջկանից, իսկ եթե խոսքը անկեղծ զգացմունքների մասին է ուրեմն դա արդեն ուրիշ հարթություն ա:
Ի դեպ անկախ ամեն ինչից աղջիկը նայում ա տղան ինչքանով է հաստատված ու ապահոված, հիմա եթե սկսեք տեսական չգիտեմ ինչեր բացատրեք, մեկա աղջիկը ֆինանսականի վրա ուշադրություն դարձնում է, կանայք մի քիչ շահամոլ են:ճճճ

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Ժպտալու համար չի, արդեն գրել էի՝ հետդ զրուցում ա տարբեր թեմաներից, զարգացած ա, խելացի, հումորով և այլն, կարաք միասին ֆիլմ նայեք, քննարկեք և այլն։ Սա ժամով ծառայություն ա, ոչ թե մշտնջենական ընկերուհի։
> Քո արժանիքների համար չի հետդ ու քեզ չի գովերգում, քեզ զբաղեցնում ա։ Նույնն ա, որ ասես՝ հոգեբանի մոտ եմ գնացել, ահագին օգտակար էր հետը զրուցելը, բայց այ որ վերջում փող վերցրեց, արժանիքներս նվաստացան։


Ժպտալու համարն էլ կա։ Թայլանդում բավական տարածված է։ Նույնիսկ տերմին գոյություն ունի՝ girlfriend experience  :LOL: 
Խոսքը ակնհայտ վճարովի հարաբերությունների մասին է, երբ պայմանավորվում են, թե ինչքան ժամանակով ու ինչքան գումարի դիմաց։
Փաստացի շատ չի տարբերվում "իսկական" girlfriend-ից, ով պարբերաբար իր boyfriend-ից փող է ուզում, քանի որ կարիք ունի։
Հաճախորդներն էլ բնականաբար կոստյում-գալստուկով տղամարդիկ չեն, այլ հիմնականում 50 անց, փորերը կախ ընկած, մայկա-շոռտիկ-չստերով։

----------


## Գաղթական

Աչքիս թեման լրիվ իր նախնական հունից շեղվելա )))

ՈՒ վախենամ, թե շատ դժվար կլինի տարբեր սեռերի ներկայացուցիչներին իրար բացատրել ու հասկանալ, թե ինչու են մարդիկ շարունակում մարմնավաճառների մոտ գնալ:

Մարդիկ ահագին հետազոտություններ են արել էս ուղղությամբ, բայց շատերն էլի տարբեր եզրակացությունների են հանգել:

Համենայն դեպս, էս ուղղությամբ դատողություններ անելիս, ես առաջին հերթին կխորանայի, թե ո՞րն է վերջապես «making sex»-ի ու «making love»-ի տարբերությունը և ինչպես է օրինակ ստացվում, որ Ամստերդամի պես «առաջադեմ» քաղաքում գոյություն ունի մարդաբոյ ապակիների հետևից ժպտացող թիթեռնիկներով լի մի ամբողջ թաղամաս, որտեղ կանգնած կան անգամ տրանսեր բայց ոչ՝ արական սեռի մարմնավաճառներ:

----------


## Gayl

Բայց զգում եք չէ կանայք թաքուն դեմ են հասարակաց տներին:ճճճ

----------


## Գաղթական

Տղամարդիկ էլ են հոգու խորքում դեմ )))))
Ես դեռ տենց մարդու չեմ տեսել, որ մարմնավաճառի մոտ գնալուց հետո չասի՝ «արա բա ափսոս չէ՞ր էդ փողը»...

----------


## Gayl

> Տղամարդիկ էլ են հոգու խորքում դեմ )))))
> Ես դեռ տենց մարդու չեմ տեսել, որ մարմնավաճառի մոտ գնալուց հետո չասի՝ «արա բա ափսոս չէ՞ր էդ փողը»...


 :LOL: 
Բայց հեմց խմում, քեֆը հասնում ա միլիոն սկսում ա զանգել ծանոթ խադավիկների :LOL:

----------


## Գաղթական

Հա՜յ գիդա ժամանակներ..
Վախտին մի Երևան՝ մի Սադի Անժո ու Լիլո..

Հիմա մարդա իրա խադավիկՆԵՐի սպռավըչնիկն ունի ))))

----------


## Gayl

Սադի Անժո էլի եմ լսել:ճճճ
Հիմա մարմնավաճառների պահանջարկը լավ էլ շեծ ա, բայց հիմա լրիվ փոխվել ա: Թաքուն են սեքս անում: Գրեթե բոլոր հյուրանոցները մեքենայի համար նախատեսված գարաժներ ունեն,որտեղից միանգամից համար ես բարձրանում: Տղամարդիկ չեն ուզում, որ մեքենայի համարը ֆիքսեն, իսկ աղջիկներն անգամ մատուցողից են վախում:ճճճ Ուրբաթ_շաբաթ օրերին երեկոյան կարող ա ազատ համար չկարողանաս գտնես(գարաժով),  ապեր ոպշմ խառը սեքս ա գնում,բայց ով ում հետ էդ ոչ մեկ չգիտի :LOL:

----------


## Գաղթական

Գայլ ջան, էդ մենակ Հայաստանում չի:
Ընդհանրապես աշխարհում մարմնավաճառների մոտ այցելողների հալալ կեսն ամուսնացած են:

Բա մի տարի Հոլանդիայի Էնդհովեն քաղաքի ռոզըվի կվարտալ տանող դալանի մուտքի մոտ կամերաներ էին դրել՝ իբր անվտանգության համար:
Վերջը նենց մարդկանց էին ֆիքսել էդ կվարտալ մտնելուց, որ մի քանի շաբաթ սաղ երկիրը ցնցվում էր ղալմաղալից..
վերջը բոլոր կամերաները վարի տվին..

----------


## Gayl

> Գայլ ջան, էդ մենակ Հայաստանում չի:
> Ընդհանրապես աշխարհում մարմնավաճառների մոտ այցելողների հալալ կեսն ամուսնացած են:
> 
> Բա մի տարի Հոլանդիայի Էնդհովեն քաղաքի ռոզըվի կվարտալ տանող դալանի մուտքի մոտ կամերաներ էին դրել՝ իբր անվտանգության համար:
> Վերջը նենց մարդկանց էին ֆիքսել էդ կվարտալ մտնելուց, որ մի քանի շաբաթ սաղ երկիրը ցնցվում էր ղալմաղալից..
> վերջը բոլոր կամերաները վարի տվին..


Վերջին գրածս մարմնավաճառներին չէր վերաբերվում:ճճճ
Ուրեմն լեգեմդն ասում ա, որ եթե գիշերը կոմայգու դիմաց մի քանի ժամ կանգնես շոկ կապրես, էնպիսի ճանաչված մարդիկ են օգտվում գեյերի ծառայությունից, որ սրտի կաթվածը մեջն ա:ճճ

----------

Գաղթական (30.06.2018)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Աչքիս թեման լրիվ իր նախնական հունից շեղվելա )))
> 
> ՈՒ վախենամ, թե շատ դժվար կլինի տարբեր սեռերի ներկայացուցիչներին իրար բացատրել ու հասկանալ, թե ինչու են մարդիկ շարունակում մարմնավաճառների մոտ գնալ:
> 
> Մարդիկ ահագին հետազոտություններ են արել էս ուղղությամբ, բայց շատերն էլի տարբեր եզրակացությունների են հանգել:
> 
> Համենայն դեպս, էս ուղղությամբ դատողություններ անելիս, ես առաջին հերթին կխորանայի, թե ո՞րն է վերջապես «making sex»-ի ու «making love»-ի տարբերությունը և ինչպես է օրինակ ստացվում, որ Ամստերդամի պես «առաջադեմ» քաղաքում գոյություն ունի մարդաբոյ ապակիների հետևից ժպտացող թիթեռնիկներով լի մի ամբողջ թաղամաս, որտեղ կանգնած կան անգամ տրանսեր բայց ոչ՝ արական սեռի մարմնավաճառներ:


HAVING sex and MAKKNG love... անունը վրեն ա ապեր... կզգաս, որ անես...

----------

LisBeth (30.06.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

> HAVING sex and MAKKNG love... անունը վրեն ա ապեր... կզգաս, որ անես...


Դու ինչպես միշտ թեմայի մեջ չես ))

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Դու ինչպես միշտ թեմայի մեջ չես ))


Հարց էիր տվել տարբերությունն ինչ ա... ուզում էիր խորանայիր, ասի ասեմ...

----------


## Mephistopheles

Իմիջայլոց, իմ ռեֆյուջի ախպեր, քո էդ հարցին գիտական ու հասարակական պատասխան էլ կա ... ուղղակի երևի ծանոթ չես...

----------


## Գաղթական

> Հարց էիր տվել տարբերությունն ինչ ա... ուզում էիր խորանայիր, ասի ասեմ...


Հարց չէի տվել Մեֆ,
քննարկումների ֆոնի վրա ասածս էր, որ սրանց տարբերության մեջ պիտի մարդ սկզբից խորանա:

----------


## Վիշապ

Վերջը ի՞նչ որոշեցինք, մերսման սրահներում գոնե էրոտիկ մասաժը մնալու է՞, թե էդ կայֆից էլ ենք սփյուռքահայերս զրկվելու :Ճ
Ինչքան հասկանում եմ, մինչև հեղափոխությունը, մերսման սրահների տերերը մուծվում էին ոստիկանությանը, որ բանտ չգնային:
Հիմա էրոտիկ մերսումը մարմնավաճառություն է՞, թե՞ էդքան էլ չէ: Իսկ եթե մաստուրբացիայո՞վ, առա՞նց...

----------

One_Way_Ticket (30.06.2018), Տրիբուն (30.06.2018)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Վերջը ի՞նչ որոշեցինք, մերսման սրահներում գոնե էրոտիկ մասաժը մնալու է՞, թե էդ կայֆից էլ ենք սփյուռքահայերս զրկվելու :Ճ
> Ինչքան հասկանում եմ, մինչև հեղափոխությունը, մերսման սրահների տերերը մուծվում էին ոստիկանությանը, որ բանտ չգնային:
> Հիմա էրոտիկ մերսումը մարմնավաճառություն է՞, թե՞ էդքան էլ չէ: Իսկ եթե մաստուրբացիայո՞վ, առա՞նց...


Ինձ էլ է հետաքրքիր, թե շվեդերը որտեղ են սահմանագիծն անցկացրել։ Ինչքան փնտրեցի, նորմալ բան չգտա, չնայած մի աղբյուր ասում է, որ ոչ էլ սահմանել են։ Ծիպա, սաղիս էլ հասկանալի է, թե սեքսը ինչ է։ Փոխարենը, մի քանի աղբյուր նշում են, որ մասսաժի սալոնները էապես շատացել են։ Իսկ թե ինչ "էքստրա"-ներ են առաջարկվում մասսաժի ժամանակ, բնականաբար չի գովազդվում։

----------


## Գաղթական

Էդ մերսման սրահներն էլ, ի միջի այլոց, վարակների ծաղկեփունջ չկպցնելու ամենաապահով վայրերը չեն:
Ոչ մի գարանտիա չկա, թե մերսողը նախորդ հաճախորդից հետո ձեռքերն ախտահանել է..
..կամ ընդհանրապես լվացվելու հետ սեր ունի ու ասենք երկար եղունգների տակ ոչ մի բացիլ չկա..

----------


## Gayl

> Էդ մերսման սրահներն էլ, ի միջի այլոց, վարակների ծաղկեփունջ չկպցնելու ամենաապահով վայրերը չեն:
> Ոչ մի գարանտիա չկա, թե մերսողը նախորդ հաճախորդից հետո ձեռքերն ախտահանել է..
> ..կամ ընդհանրապես լվացվելու հետ սեր ունի ու ասենք երկար եղունգների տակ ոչ մի բացիլ չկա..


Ընդհանրապես էդ մերսման սրահները պիտի փակվեն: 90%_ը մերսման հետ կապ չունի ու չլինելով մասնագետ կարող են վնասել հաճախորդին: Զարմանում եմ ոնց են ռիսկ անում էդպիսի ծառայությունների դիմել:
Գաղթական, որ ուզում ես իմանաս ամենաքիչը մարմնավաճառներից են վարակվում: Բոլորն էլ գիտեն, որ մարմնավաճառից վարակվելը 80% ա ու պաշտպանվում են:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Էդ մերսման սրահներն էլ, ի միջի այլոց, վարակների ծաղկեփունջ չկպցնելու ամենաապահով վայրերը չեն:
> Ոչ մի գարանտիա չկա, թե մերսողը նախորդ հաճախորդից հետո ձեռքերն ախտահանել է..
> ..կամ ընդհանրապես լվացվելու հետ սեր ունի ու ասենք երկար եղունգների տակ ոչ մի բացիլ չկա..


Այդ տրամաբանությամբ պիտի դրսները հաց չուտես։ Բացի նույն ձեռքերը լվանալուց, ինչ իմանաս, ինչ մթերքներից են սարքում, ինչքանով է թարմ։ Լուրջ, մասսաժից վարակ կպցնելը ամենավերջին բաներից մեկն է, ինչի համար արժի անհանգստանալ։

----------


## Gayl

> Այդ տրամաբանությամբ պիտի դրսները հաց չուտես։ Բացի նույն ձեռքերը լվանալուց, ինչ իմանաս, ինչ մթերքներից են սարքում, ինչքանով է թարմ։ Լուրջ, մասսաժից վարակ կպցնելը ամենավերջին բաներից մեկն է, ինչի համար արժի անհանգստանալ։


Հա էդ մասով վտանգը քիչ ա, բայց իրանք մասնագետ չեն ու կարան վնաս տան իրանց մասաժ կոչվածով

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էդ մերսման սրահներն էլ, ի միջի այլոց, վարակների ծաղկեփունջ չկպցնելու ամենաապահով վայրերը չեն:
> Ոչ մի գարանտիա չկա, թե մերսողը նախորդ հաճախորդից հետո ձեռքերն ախտահանել է..
> ..կամ ընդհանրապես լվացվելու հետ սեր ունի ու ասենք երկար եղունգների տակ ոչ մի բացիլ չկա..


Գաղթական հոպար, էտ ի՞նչ սեռավարակ ա, որ մեկի պուպուլին ձեռք տալուց հետո գալիս են ու քո պուպուլին են ձեռք տալիս առանց ձեռքերը ախտահանելու, ու դու վարակվում ես  :LOL:  Էտ սեռավարակ չի, էտ գոձիլայա: Իսկ գոձիլաներ բնության մեջ չեն լինում:

----------


## Gayl

Պրեզերվատիվով մասսաժ :LOL:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Պրեզերվատիվով մասսաժ


Ձեռնոցով, որ եղունգի տակից սիֆիլիս չվարակվես  :LOL:

----------


## Gayl

Իմ արև էդ էռո մասսաժի կայֆի մեջ չեմ տեղավորվում, այսինքն երբեք չեմ էլ փորձել ու չեմ պատկերացնում, ոնց կարելիա փող ծախսել դրա վրա: Ավելի լավա ստրիպտիզ գնաս, համ էլ չես վարակվի:ճճճ

----------


## Ծլնգ

շագանակագեղձի մերսման ժամանակ ինչ ասես որ կարաս կպցնես․․․ նույնիսկ որոշները պնդում են, որ միասեռություն էլ․․․

----------

Տրիբուն (30.06.2018)

----------


## Freeman

> շագանակագեղձի մերսման ժամանակ ինչ ասես որ կարաս կպցնես․․․ նույնիսկ որոշները պնդում են, որ միասեռություն էլ․․․


Էդ ինչ կարգի լավ պիտի մերսեն

----------


## Գաղթական

> Այդ տրամաբանությամբ պիտի դրսները հաց չուտես։ Բացի նույն ձեռքերը լվանալուց, ինչ իմանաս, ինչ մթերքներից են սարքում, ինչքանով է թարմ։ Լուրջ, մասսաժից վարակ կպցնելը ամենավերջին բաներից մեկն է, ինչի համար արժի անհանգստանալ։


Է հա, ես դրսերը ոտքի վրա հազարից մեկ եմ հաց ուտում:
ՈՒ վարակների համար չէ, այլ՝ սանիտարահիգիենիկ շատ ցածր մակարդակի պատճառով:
Իսկ նորմալ օբյեկտներ/ռեստորաններ, ենթադրվում է, որ նորմերը պահպանվում են:

Ասենք էրեխեքի համար էլ Կելլոգսի ձողիկներ էլ չեմ առնում էն վիդեոյից հետո, թե ինչպես էր աշխատողը գծի վրա միզում (որին, ի դեպ, տենց էլ չգտան), Մոնստր էլ էլ չեմ խմում էն բանից հետո, երբ մեջը սատկած կռիսի ձագ էին գտել, Վանդըմորտըլում աշխատելուս ընթացքում էլ էի սուփերվայզըրի հետ վիճել, որը հատակն ու գիծը նույն ավելով էր մաքրում, էն օրն էլ Դոնըրի աշխատողին էին թաքուն նկարել, ով չոփով, ատամները մաքրելուց հետո, սկսեց եղունգների տակ մաքրել, իսկ հետո էլ նույն չոփով խմորի վրա ծակեր էր անում:
ՈՒ սա դեռ գիգանտների մասինա խոսքը..
Բայց դա արդեն ուրիշ թեմա է ))

----------


## Գաղթական

> Գաղթական հոպար, էտ ի՞նչ սեռավարակ ա, որ մեկի պուպուլին ձեռք տալուց հետո գալիս են ու քո պուպուլին են ձեռք տալիս առանց ձեռքերը ախտահանելու, ու դու վարակվում ես  Էտ սեռավարակ չի, էտ գոձիլայա: Իսկ գոձիլաներ բնության մեջ չեն լինում:


Սեռավարակը միայն սեռական ճանապարհովա փոխսնցվում )))

Ես «վարակ» էի գրել:
Ասենք հազար տեսակ մաշկային հիվանդություններ կան, որոնք փոխանցվում են ուղիղ կոնտակտի միջոցով:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Է հա, ես դրսերը ոտքի վրա հազարից մեկ եմ հաց ուտում:
> ՈՒ վարակների համար չէ, այլ՝ սանիտարահիգիենիկ շատ ցածր մակարդակի պատճառով:
> Իսկ նորմալ օբյեկտներ/ռեստորաններ, ենթադրվում է, որ նորմերը պահպանվում են:
> 
> Ասենք էրեխեքի համար էլ Կելլոգսի ձողիկներ էլ չեմ առնում էն վիդեոյից հետո, թե ինչպես էր աշխատողը գծի վրա միզում (որին, ի դեպ, տենց էլ չգտան), Մոնստր էլ էլ չեմ խմում էն բանից հետո, երբ մեջը սատկած կռիսի ձագ էին գտել, Վանդըմորտըլում աշխատելուս ընթացքում էլ էի սուփերվայզըրի հետ վիճել, որը հատակն ու գիծը նույն ավելով էր մաքրում, էն օրն էլ Դոնըրի աշխատողին էին թաքուն նկարել, ով չոփով, ատամները մաքրելուց հետո, սկսեց եղունգների տակ մաքրել, իսկ հետո էլ նույն չոփով խմորի վրա ծակեր էր անում:
> ՈՒ սա դեռ գիգանտների մասինա խոսքը..
> Բայց դա արդեն ուրիշ թեմա է ))


Up to you.
Բայց նկատի ունեցի նաև, որ իմմունիտետը նման բաների միջով անցնելով է զարգանում։
Նախկին կոլլեգաս չափազանց մաքրասեր էր, գործի տեղը հացը սեղանի վրա չէր դնում, քանի որ չէր վստահում սեղանի (կամ նույնիսկ սփռոցի) մաքրությանը, անպայման սալֆետկայի վրա։ Ձեռքերն էլ ամեն "հա-ին, չէ-ին" լվանում էր։ Ու guess what? Բավական հաճախ էր հիվանդանում։
Իսկ ես, ասենք, բավական պոֆիգիստ եմ այդ առումով, ինչ ձեռքս ընկնի, կուտեմ։ Նույնիսկ Հնդկաստանի պես երկրում։ Դպրոցական տարիքից հետո մի ձեռքի մատների վրա կարող եմ հաշվել, թե քանի անգամ եմ ուտելիքից թունավորվել։

----------


## Գաղթական

> Up to you.
> Բայց նկատի ունեցի նաև, որ իմմունիտետը նման բաների միջով անցնելով է զարգանում։
> Նախկին կոլլեգաս չափազանց մաքրասեր էր, գործի տեղը հացը սեղանի վրա չէր դնում, քանի որ չէր վստահում սեղանի (կամ նույնիսկ սփռոցի) մաքրությանը, անպայման սալֆետկայի վրա։ Ձեռքերն էլ ամեն "հա-ին, չէ-ին" լվանում էր։ Ու guess what? Բավական հաճախ էր հիվանդանում։
> Իսկ ես, ասենք, բավական պոֆիգիստ եմ այդ առումով, ինչ ձեռքս ընկնի, կուտեմ։ Նույնիսկ Հնդկաստանի պես երկրում։ Դպրոցական տարիքից հետո մի ձեռքի մատների վրա կարող եմ հաշվել, թե քանի անգամ եմ ուտելիքից թունավորվել։


Դե նենցա, որ ես էլ մաքրասիրության վրա կտտցրած չեմ:
ՈՒ դեռ փոքրուց, երբ հող ունեյինք ու էդ հողի վրա աճեցված բանջարեղենն անլվա կուտեյինք, կամ էլ եղելա, որ գյուղի երեխեքի հետ առվից ջուր խմենք )))

Բայց նենց չի էլի, որ մի հատ պիդառաս շռի ձողիկների գծի վրա՝ հենց արտադրության ընթացքում, ու ես էլ էդ ձողիկներից ուտեմ, որ իմունիտետ ձեռք բերեմ:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Սեռավարակը միայն սեռական ճանապարհովա փոխսնցվում )))
> 
> Ես «վարակ» էի գրել:
> Ասենք հազար տեսակ մաշկային հիվանդություններ կան, որոնք փոխանցվում են ուղիղ կոնտակտի միջոցով:


Էտ մետրոյում էլ կարելի ա վարակվել, սպորտ դահլիճում, կամ սովորական մասսաժ սալոնում, պետք չի հատուկ դրա համար էրոտիկ մասսաժի գնալ:

----------


## Mephistopheles

էս բոզանոցի հարցն էս ի՞նչ բարդ ա եղել չեմ իմացել... եթե ջըրմոֆոբ ես ուրեմն քեզ ոչ մասաժ ոչ էլ սեքս...

----------

Տրիբուն (01.07.2018)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> էս բոզանոցի հարցն էս ի՞նչ բարդ ա եղել չեմ իմացել... եթե ջըրմոֆոբ ես ուրեմն քեզ ոչ մասաժ ոչ էլ սեքս...


Վարդից հակագազովա հոտ քաշում  :Smile:

----------

Mephistopheles (01.07.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Էտ մետրոյում էլ կարելի ա վարակվել, սպորտ դահլիճում, կամ սովորական մասսաժ սալոնում, պետք չի հատուկ դրա համար էրոտիկ մասսաժի գնալ:


Այլ բանա, երբ պրոֆեսիոնալ սպա կենտրոն ես գնում ասենք, ու այլ բան, երբ Երևանում անհայտ ծագման մարդկանց ձեռը ագրեգատ ես տալիս, որ մասաժ անեն:
Չգիտեմ, սա իմ կարծիքն ա:

Իսկ վտանգն ընդհանրապես ամենուրա:
Օրինակ անցած մի երկու տարիներին Բելգիայում անասելի իրարանցում էր:
Ինչ-որ անհայտ շիզոֆրենիկներ, որ սպիդով էին հիվանդ, որոշել էին, որ միայն իրենք չպիտի հիվանդ լինեն ու ամենուր վարակված ասեղներ էին թողնում, որ մարդիկ պատահական ծակվեն: Ասենք՝ կինոդահլիճի նստարաններին, հասարակաց զուգարաններում թղթի մոտ, որ առանց նայելու ձեռքդ տանում ես քաշես և այլն:

----------


## Գաղթական

> Վարդից հակագազովա հոտ քաշում


Որպես պահպանակների հակագովազդ ծառայող էս ախմախ արտահայտությունները դեռ տրենդի մեջ ե՞ն..

Ես էլ ասում եմ ինչ մետրոյի մասինա խոսքը ՃՃ

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Որպես պահպանակների հակագովազդ ծառայող էս ախմախ արտահայտությունները դեռ տրենդի մեջ ե՞ն..
> 
> Ես էլ ասում եմ ինչ մետրոյի մասինա խոսքը ՃՃ


Գյոզալ բոռդելի թեման սարքեցիր գանդոն, գաղթական: 

Եղունգի տակի բացիլ .... բլին .... ինչ կապ ուներ դա հասարակաց տների օրինականացման հետ ?

----------

Mephistopheles (01.07.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

> Գյոզալ բոռդելի թեման սարքեցիր գանդոն, գաղթական: 
> 
> Եղունգի տակի բացիլ .... բլին .... ինչ կապ ուներ դա հասարակաց տների օրինականացման հետ ?


Ո՞վ սարքեց, մեղա մեղա:
Թեմայում հազար անգամ նշվեց, որ Հայաստանում էսօրվա բորդելների վառ օրինակ են այսպես կոչված մերսման սրահները:
Ես էլ կարծիքս էի գրել դրանց սանիտարա-հիգիենիկ պայմանների մասին, որոնց կարգավորման մասին էի խոսում թեմայի հենց սկզբից:

----------

